# HD DVD 2.0 Firmware (Officially released); enables TrueHD 5.1



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

HD DVD 2.0 firmware soon; enables TrueHD 5.1


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware soon; enables TrueHD 5.1*

Cool beans.... but my HDMI doesn't pass audio... :sad:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware soon; enables TrueHD 5.1*

Another sighting version 1.95 (beta 2.0) in this thread:

http://www.hometheaterspot.com/htsthreads/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/806674/an/0/page/0#Post806674

Bob


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware soon; enables TrueHD 5.1*



bobgpsr said:


> Another sighting version 1.95 (beta 2.0) in this thread:
> 
> http://www.hometheaterspot.com/htsthreads/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/806674/an/0/page/0#Post806674
> 
> Bob


That article just points back to the HDBeat article as the source....


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware soon; enables TrueHD 5.1*



Tommy said:


> That article just points back to the HDBeat article as the source....


Keep reading, esp starting at post "#806850 - 08/11/06 09:08 AM" :reading: :T


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware soon; enables TrueHD 5.1*



bobgpsr said:


> Keep reading, esp starting at post "#806850 - 08/11/06 09:08 AM" :reading: :T


Oh, I thought you were refering to the linked article in the first post


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware soon; enables TrueHD 5.1*



Tommy said:


> Oh, I thought you were refering to the linked article in the first post


Sorry I don't know how to link to an individual post on the Spot. Funky UBB.threads software. :dontknow: 

Bob


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware soon; enables TrueHD 5.1*

August 22, 2006 is the on or about date for the new 2.0 Toshiba firmware update. Supposed to add 5.1 Dolby TrueHD decode (previously only did 2 channel). :jump: 

From a post by Robert George on AVS. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=8226809&&#post8226809

Bob


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware soon; enables TrueHD 5.1*

Excellent!!!!:joke:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware soon; enables TrueHD 5.1*

It (the version 2.0 firmware which supports TrueHD) is now unofficially (leaked) out and users have burnt this Nero image to a CD-R, successfully updated, and are now enjoying 5.1 Dolby TrueHD. 

This morning at 7:46 am CDT from: 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=8266704&&#post8266704


umm said:


> found this link on usenet:
> 
> rapidshare.de/files/30453167/2.0firmware.nrg.html



This thread title has been edited to show that it is leaked out.

Bob


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware (leaked out); enables TrueHD 5.1*

Reports also say the new 2.0 firmware fixes the 720p output issue (previously had poor resolution). So HDMI output direct to a 720p display can now use the Toshiba HD DVD player's scaler. No longer have to do 1080i output and make the display do the 720p downconversion.

Bob


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware (leaked out); enables TrueHD 5.1*

It has now been shown to decode 5.1 DTS-HD (but is it "core" or lossless Master Audio? We don't know yet. :dontknow: ).

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=8268976&&#post8268976

Bob


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware (leaked out); enables TrueHD 5.1*

Amir from MS has said today that the official version of 2.0 firmware should be out in a couple of days.

Some speculate that it might have been Toshiba :cunning: who leaked the firmware to the German download site. A bit more massive last minute :hyper: testing by  geeks?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Review of leaked HD DVD 2.0 firmware*

Well I guess I'm one of those volunteer Gamma testing  geeks. Last night downloaded the leaked update,(the 495th person to do so) and burnt a CD-R using Nero with no problems. The player update took less than 5 minutes. 

Went through the Setup after powering up again and noticed/set the following two new menu items:


internet connection speed
 cookie option (left it on the default on).
My careful calibrated audio analog levels and speaker distances survived the update. 

Played and very much enjoyed POTO in 5.1 TrueHD! :woohoo: Is it really a lot better? Only a double blind test can really give a valid answer. But it made me smile! :T Superb picture quality and very clear sound. Possibly 4 more audio bits of resolution (go up to 20 bit / 48 kHz instead of the current studio HD DVD practice of 16/48 on TrueHD) might make a subtile improvement.

Bob


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware (leaked out); enables TrueHD 5.1*

I've read that PQ has even improved with the new firmware update, Bob can you confirm this? Also what type of connections are you using for audio?

I have the single (I think it is digital something) wire running from the player to the receiver.

What other improvements have you noticed? Also have you noticed any disadvantages with the new firmware?

My HD is still hooked up to my plasma tv (no surround sound) till the HT room is done, so I guess I wont worry about the new audio options yet


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware (leaked out); enables TrueHD 5.1*

Sounds like it went smooth.

Is the 5.1 TrueHD only passed via HDMI?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware (leaked out); enables TrueHD 5.1*



Sonnie said:


> Sounds like it went smooth.
> 
> Is the 5.1 TrueHD only passed via HDMI?


The decoded 5.1 TrueHD audio goes out of the player the same way all decoded audio (i.e. DD+) has always done. It works with linear PCM via HDMI, with the 5.1 analog outputs, and even with the re-encode to 1.5Mbps DTS sent via S/PDIF.

Using the HDMI or analog outputs is better in that the "re-encode to DTS" is a lossy process and limits the ultimate sound quality.

The linear PCM via HDMI (if your AVR/Pre-Pro supports it) has the advantage that you can use the DSP functions in your AVR/Pre-Pro, for instance apply DD PLIIx to 5.1 audio to drive the rear surrounds in a 7.1 system. A very few high end systems have the option of digitizing the 5.1 analog inputs and doing the same (the Sherwood preamp is one IIRC).

Bob


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware (leaked out); enables TrueHD 5.1*



Tommy said:


> I've read that PQ has even improved with the new firmware update, Bob can you confirm this? Also what type of connections are you using for audio?
> 
> I have the single (I think it is digital something) wire running from the player to the receiver.
> 
> What other improvements have you noticed? Also have you noticed any disadvantages with the new firmware?...


I'm using the 5.1 analog outputs for audio and 1080i component for video to my 1080p 37" LCD display. I only re-watched POTO last night and the video was superb. Better than before? Hard to say. but none of the issues people have had with the video via HDMI or DVI have ever been a problem with component connection (no color space or BTB/WTW issues ever for component). My HDMI connector on my 37" LCD disply is broken.  

The single S/PDIF connection you are using is not the most optimum for the new HD DVD audio codecs. It works -- but when you finally set it up in your new theater you should use HDMI or analog to get the full quality benefit.

Power up and disc play from open tray times seem to be the same for me (around 40 sec each). Response quickness to player menu selection button pushes seem to be good. Nothing worse or broken that I've noticed so far.

Bob


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware(Officially released); enables TrueHD 5.1*

The official release is out for internet connected player update except that the RCA version may take a couple more days. See post: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...iba-hd-dvd-player-owners-thread.html#post4385 for more info.

Bob


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware(Officially released); enables TrueHD 5.1*

Oh and before I forget -- Everybody! -- *DO NOT HAVE A DISC IN THE TRAY *when you do an ethernet update of the Toshiba or RCA HD DVD player's firmware. It you do you may "*brick*" your player.

Bob


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware(Officially released); enables TrueHD 5.1*

I got part # HDVD2001 update disc in the mail today (with the correct instructions for use). Nice to have, but not critical since I did firmware 2.0 updates twice. Once with leaked, and (after reverting all the way down to 1.3 fw) again via ethernet. I'll wait for the next update (hopefully with dts-HD Master Audio lossless raying: ). 

Bob


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware(Officially released); enables TrueHD 5.1*



bobgpsr said:


> I got part # HDVD2001 update disc in the mail today (with the correct instructions for use). Nice to have, but not critical since I did firmware 2.0 updates twice. Once with leaked, and (after reverting all the way down to 1.3 fw) again via ethernet. I'll wait for the next update (hopefully with dts-HD Master Audio lossless raying: ).
> 
> Bob


Bob,

huh? I thought you could not back off 2.0 once it was installed? Or is that what you are saying by twice, that you had to put 2.0 on a second time because it would not work when you reverted?

Anyway what problems were you having with 2.0 that you backed it down anyway?

Also how much of a difference do you think DTS-HD is going to make above TrueHD?

Good to hear the disks are out though, just in time for me... The only issues I've heard of are with DVI to HDMI and I'm not using DVI.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware(Officially released); enables TrueHD 5.1*



Tommy said:


> Bob,
> 
> huh? I thought you could not back off 2.0 once it was installed? Or is that what you are saying by twice, that you had to put 2.0 on a second time because it would not work when you reverted?
> 
> ...


No problems with the leaked 2.0 fw -- just doing some "dangerous" playing after the 2.0 fw became available via ethernet. :dumbcrazy: 

I could not play HD DVD's (but SD DVDs and CDs played) when I downgraded to 1.4 fw with a 1.4 fw update disc from the leaked 2.0 fw. Then I could not also do the ethernet update to get back to 2.0. So I used a 1.3 fw update disc and then I was able to do the ethernet update to get back up to 2.0 fw. Warning DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME! :nono: 

Anyway been enjoying 5.1 Dolby Digital TrueHD with POTO using the Toshiba's 5.1 analog outputs. It seems that low level audio passages are a bit more spacious and have better sound localization. A very subtle difference over the Warner 640 kbps DD+ track. Menu button response may be a bit snappier :T. I've had no problems at all, but understand that I am using component video since the HDMI connector is broken on my display. So no colorspace, BTB, or WTW issues. 5.1 dts-HD Master Audio lossless should behave performance wise identical to 5.1 DD TrueHD lossless. The only interesting thing may be the amount of space and bandwidth (bps) used.

Those who have HDMI 1.1 audio capable AVR/PrePro's really should do an HDMI connection from the HD DVD player to the AVR and then on to the display. So with 7.1 speakers you can apply DD PLIIx to drive the rear channels even with only 5.1 decoded by the HD DVD player. Plus have AVR bass management, room equalization, and audio delay control. I will eventually need to upgrade my cheapie Panasonic SA-HE70 AVR to some type of 7.1 HDMI 1.? capable AVR/Pre-Pro.

Bob


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD 2.0 firmware(Officially released); enables TrueHD 5.1*

Finally installed the 2.0 firmware. My audio is still connected by optical so I guess I aint taken advantage of the TrueHD till I get analog cables eh? I did notice that after installing the firmware that the volume had drastically dropped. I was previously keeping the receiver volume around -15 to -20. Now i'm running at like -5 to +5 for the main volume.


----------

